# Cross Stitch Advent Calendar



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

Some of you have posted beautiful cross stitched stockings and I have made several of those. They are beautiful. This is something a little different I thought you might enjoy. It is an advent calendar. On December 1 there is a wooden ornament in each of the 24 pockets. Each day you take out the ornament for the appropriate date and place it on the wreath until it is filled on December 24. I have not seen another like this and absolutely love it. Hope you enjoy as well.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

That is beautiful! I used to cross stitch so I know what a lot of work this represents!


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

That is Beautiful, I love it , well done you must be very proud of your talent.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is a beauty!!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

A most beautiful piece of work. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

anita4mk said:


> Some of you have posted beautiful cross stitched stockings and I have made several of those. They are beautiful. This is something a little different I thought you might enjoy. It is an advent calendar. On December 1 there is a wooden ornament in each of the 24 pockets. Each day you take out the ornament for the appropriate date and place it on the wreath until it is filled on December 24. I have not seen another like this and absolutely love it. Hope you enjoy as well.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

How adorable!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Just amazing and lots of time and work put into this beautiful Heirloom you have made for future family gatherings in years to come.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Beautiful and a lot of stitches!!!


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Beautiful work! I've not seen one like it.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great work! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

How lovely! :sm24:


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful and so cheery!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful and so much work !!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

That is really beautiful and something different. I could see using something like that as the kids get older and no longer care about the one we put candy in.


----------



## sknick1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Was this a kit or did you have a pattern? If a pattern, which one and where can I find it?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! This is gorgeous. Great cross stitching. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

sknick1 said:


> Was this a kit or did you have a pattern? If a pattern, which one and where can I find it?


It was a kit, complete with ornaments. I made it over 15 years ago for my MIL the first Christmas after her husband died. She had it until she died and then I took it back. It will go to my granddaughters at some point. I will try Googling it to see if I can find anything. If I do, I will PM you. Merry Christmas.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Lovely. Where did you get the wooden ornaments?


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

The whole thing was a kit. The ornaments were included. I have quickly looked online and have not seen it yet, but I didn't spend a lot of time. If I find it, I will post the link.


----------



## Reete (Oct 30, 2012)

Love the calendar. Didn't see this one before. Beautiful.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful!! I haven't seen one like that. Was it a kit?? Where did you get pattern from??


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

What a great idea and so nicely done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

thank you for posting this. i love to knit but my second passion is counted cross stitch. im always hoping someone will post a cross stitch creation. this is lovely! thank you!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful work and so unique.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I made a similar one some years ago, but think I have misplaced the pattern and might want to be sure both granddaughters have one for their own families in the future. This looks like a great one for that purpose.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

This is the nicest Advent calendar I've seen, beautiful!


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

Ladies - I was wrong. I went looking through my old patterns and found the advent wreath pattern. It was in Better Homes and Gardens Creative Ideas Christmas Cross Stitch book, Christmas 1990. It is called the Advent Wreath Banner. You might be able to find it on their website. I ordered the ornaments and hanger through them as well. I have no idea if the pattern would still be available, but that is where you would find it.


----------

